# 1st time air filtration set up.. build or buy? need advice



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello All,
I am finally going to plunge into the air filtration world. I am having trouble sourcing a squirrel cage blower in my area. I found this one on ebay and this one
as well. What do you think? My shop is 12 X 22 X 8 so I think both would move sufficient CFM. However at those prices would I just be better off buying the WEN?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

WWWorker said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am finally going to plunge into the air filtration world. I am having trouble sourcing a squirrel cage blower in my area. I found this one on ebay and this one
> 
> as well. What do you think? My shop is 12 X 22 X 8 so I think both would move sufficient CFM. However at those prices would I just be better off buying the WEN?



Where are you located? I've had luck buying blowers from furnace installers out of the old furnaces they pulled out, I've got 3 sitting in the garage now.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

That is a lot of money for a used blower. Call some of the local A/C Heating shops and see if they have one, sometimes they can be gotten for free or next to it.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

I am in Western MA.. I have a list of local AC shops to call tomorrow. I don't hear a resounding call of support for the WEN so I will keep trying to pick up a used blower somewhere. My stupid question is this.... I am not uncomfortable with the wiring but I see 120 and 115 volt units... why? I assume I can wire either to a switch??


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Same thing...110, 115 or 120 all refer to one hot lead.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I built mine to use 20x20 furnace filters that are dirt cheap to replace. It's the upside to home built units.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

If you don't find a blower,a cheap sub is a 20" square box fan with a 20" x 20" A/C filter across the input works pretty good. Fans can be found at Wallyworld or Dollar stores for abt. $20.00. I have 2 in my work shop. A properly sealed up system would be better but I am happy with my box fans. :thumbsup:


----------

